# How many Tivo owners watch The Gadget Show



## tonywalk (Sep 10, 2002)

Basically it's as the title says.

If you own a Tivo, do you watch The Gadget Show (Channel 5, Mondays, 8pm) or not.

Please don't vote if you don't have a Tivo as this will make the poll useless rather than just frivolous.


----------



## katman (Jun 4, 2002)

There should be a third option for "occasionally - but Im usually too busy watching things that Tivo recorded for me" LOL

I used to watch it but got fed up with it so have voted NO.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

I voted yes, with season pass.

Has there ever been a "post your season passes" thread ?


----------



## tenwiseman (Dec 3, 2006)

Yes, me too with a season pass.

However, TiVo is great as ye can zip through the competitions, non-interesting reviews and daft challenges, and take in the glory of watching the end credits...


----------



## steford (Oct 9, 2002)

Was good a few years back until it went all Top Gear and they just ended up blowing or smashing gadgets up to see how tough they were. Not watched it for several years now. Shame.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Yes, but having a Tivo is not related


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

tenwiseman said:


> Yes, me too with a season pass.
> 
> However, TiVo is great as ye can zip through the competitions, non-interesting reviews and daft challenges, and take in the glory of watching the end credits...


I agree entirely. I guess Suzi Perry makes up for some of the rubbish programming


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

tonywalk said:


> Please don't vote if you don't have a Tivo as this will make the poll useless rather than just frivolous.


Didn't vote, since I now use Windows 7 Media Center.

However, the principle of having to fast forward through most of the rubbish content stands, whichever PVR one uses.

Given the diminishing size of the advert breaks, I presume that they are running on a reduced budget, with most funding probably coming from their 'lotteries' for ridiculously-large collections of mostly-redundant products. Why does one need every make of console?


----------



## cyril (Sep 5, 2001)

iankb said:


> Why does one need every make of console?


To try them out and ebay the ones you don't want?

I happen to like the PS3, Wii and 360 myself. All have good games, though I guess it will be a few years before I get to play any of them again!

They should really make the competition 10k cash to buy any of the gadgets listed/promoted so you don't end up with duplicate/unwanted stuff, with maybe an option to convert any unused money to real cash at a 2 to 1 ratio.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

It doesn't cost them &#163;10k to have &#163;10k worth of prizes - some will be bought at cots, others blagged in turn for the products being on TV. And the revenues from the text entry will generate a big profit.

I also have PS3, 360 and Wii - gives the kid good cred on our street!


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

Bring back Tomorow's World - That I would record.

Automan.


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

I thought that Bang Goes the Theory had one or two nice gadgets.

They had a really nice device for nudging the cats out of my back garden. Although they called it a Vortex Cannon.


----------



## Andy Leitch (Apr 30, 2005)

I watch The Gadget Show but not via Tivo.

Even with Mode 0, the PQ is not really good enough for me.

I download it from Usenet, (someone else capped it via Sky+), stick it onto a thumb drive and play it via my Oppo BD-83 and watch it on my Kuro 500A.

The PQ just stomps all over a Mode 0 Tivo.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

You say that like it comes as any big surprise. As far as I know, anything that goes through the DA/AD conversion like a Tivo will always suffer from some degradation compared to a direct digital rip.

I would have thought it was obvious


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

cwaring said:


> You say that like it comes as any big surprise. As far as I know, anything that goes through the DA/AD conversion like a Tivo will always suffer from some degradation compared to a direct digital rip.


However, that does not justify the colour banding that you get with the TiVo's recordings and, presumably, comes from a low number of bits per pixel.


----------



## martink0646 (Feb 8, 2005)

tenwiseman said:


> However, TiVo is great as ye can zip through the competitions, non-interesting reviews and daft challenges, and take in the glory of watching the end credits...


LOL Too true.

Martin


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

I see that Suzi Perry is now doing a column in T3.

Now if Stuart could get Future Publishing to go into broadcasting, I think a Gadget Show based upon T3 content and Suzi would make a much better programme.

And use some more professional presenters for each specialist area, such as Jason Plato and/or Tiff Needell for the supercars, and so on. Get rid of the clowns from programmes such as The Gadget Show and Fifth Gear.

Personally, I want to see programmes based upon what I would buy when I win the Lottery, not some nostalgic programme based upon my first home computer, or the cheapest family car.

I find the couple of minutes that 'Something for the Weekend' spends on gadgets to be usually more interesting than the whole of a Gadget Show programme, once one learns to ignore the bumbling presenters.


----------



## bryl (Apr 28, 2004)

Alas Tivo was not listed as an option in the show's 'gadget of the decade' online poll, something called a sky+ box was.


----------



## katman (Jun 4, 2002)

bryl said:


> Alas Tivo was not listed as an option in the show's 'gadget of the decade' online poll, something called a sky+ box was.


You will find it in the 'gadget of the millenium' section


----------



## AENG (Dec 20, 2000)

I watch (via SP) but only because of being able to FFwd over the more irritating bits. Agreed. of course, that TiVo should certainly have appeared on the "Wall of Fame".


----------



## digital_S (May 15, 2002)

RichardJH said:


> I guess Suzi Perry makes up for some of the rubbish programming


She sure does!!! 

Another watcher here, via SP.


----------



## regdor (Jun 22, 2006)

Watched it once and never again! Another program aimed at those with the attention span of a flea. Completely content free, the only interest was the delightful Ms Perry who can do so much more. She does an excellent and knowledgeable job on the bike races. 

A bit off topic but i am so disappointed in the new LIFE series which again is in a glossy magazine format of a couple of minutes of stunning camerawork then on to the next topic before the numbskulls get bored and switch channels.


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

While I normally fast-forward through 80% of the program, I found this week's show to be rather better than normal. Instead of comparisons of three random gadgets, or ludicrous races between two different technologies, they compared the amateur use of gadgets against the work of a professional.

I almost left the fast-forward button alone.


----------



## laurence (Jun 17, 2007)

Not sure what number we're up to, but I watch it. Sometimes 2 or 3 times depending on what Suzi's wearing.


----------



## regdor (Jun 22, 2006)

Shall we have a new thread just as a shrine to Suzy?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

I've seen worse ideas for thread


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

I think it might be redundant, she clearly has a superfan on the case
http://www.suziperry.tv/

Though I hate to shatter any dreams on her own site she says


> I got married in August in Las Vegas ...


http://www.suziperry.com/


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

I was at an event with her a few weeks ago. Well, not "with" in that sense. At the drinks afterwards you couldn't see her for the crowd of geeky blokes surrounding her. Luckily she had James Haskell in tow to fend them off.


----------

